# Java fern - plant deficiency?



## max88 (Aug 6, 2009)

Can someone please point out what's wrong with my tank? Anything I can do? Thanks.

I have a few types of plants most are doing fine. The tanks used to be 50% java fern but now it is diminishing. The remaining have leaves that look deficient to me, their tips are not full grown, if any.

On the other hand, I seem to have black beard algae.

Not sure if some kind of nutrient deficiency? If so, why BBA is present while java fern is suffering?

20G
2 x 24W HO
2 x DIY CO2
Gravel (inert)

Flourish root tab (every 1 month)
Big Al's plant supplement 5~10 ml, every 3~4 days (twice a week)

Java fern
Java moss
Moss ball
Crypt wendtii brown
Amazon sword
Jungle val
other plant I forgot its name (Borimoza or something)


----------



## baozi2089 (May 17, 2009)

If by "tip not fully grown" you mean they are translucent. It is normal. That's just how they grow. The growing tip will always be like that. 

Cheers.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

Excel should help clear up the algae


----------



## max88 (Aug 6, 2009)

I have pictures from a year ago in another thread. The fern leaves had pointy tips.

Now the leaves don't have pointy tips

http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=28154


----------



## max88 (Aug 6, 2009)

pyrrolin said:


> Excel should help clear up the algae


I can live with the algae, even though I prefer not to have any.

What puzzles me is fern is suffering while there is sufficient nutrients for algae. Maybe they need different nutrients?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

You do not seem to be dosing any macronutrients, despite the high amount of light you have.

The nutrient deficiency is leading to poorer plant growth in general, and allowing BBA to take over as well.

I would look into dosing macronutrients.


----------



## max88 (Aug 6, 2009)

Darkblade48 said:


> You do not seem to be dosing any macronutrients, despite the high amount of light you have.
> 
> The nutrient deficiency is leading to poorer plant growth in general, and allowing BBA to take over as well.
> 
> I would look into dosing macronutrients.


You are right that I am not specifically dosing macros. I read your guide to planted tank but not paying enough attention. After re-reading, I realized 2 flourish root tabs per 1 or 2 month are not providing sufficient macros.

I used to put Miracle-Gro shack n feed 19-6-12, however I stopped because of fearing to much nutrients would cause algae. Now I am putting in Miracle-Gro again. The grains are packed using those garlic packing nets found in grocery store, and put at the corner of my tank.

Thanks for your comment.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Miracle-Gro is probably not the best way to go, since it is supplying nitrogen in the form of urea, which eventually breaks down to ammonia.

Not only is this toxic to livestock, but excess ammonia in the water column may cause other algal problems.


----------



## max88 (Aug 6, 2009)

Ohh that's bad, I can smell that thing LOL.

But doesn't ammonia get converted to nitrite which in turn gets converted to nitrate in a cycled tank?

Where can I buy the macros?



Darkblade48 said:


> Potassium nitrate (KNO3) provides potassium and nitrates
> Potassium dihydrogen phosphate (KH2PO4) provides potassium and phosphates
> Potassium sulfate (K2SO4) provides potassium and sulfur (in the form of sulfates)
> Magnesium sulfate (MgSO4) provides magnesium and sulfur (in the form of sulfates)
> ...


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

max88 said:


> Ohh that's bad, I can smell that thing LOL.
> 
> But doesn't ammonia get converted to nitrite which in turn gets converted to nitrate in a cycled tank?
> 
> Where can I buy the macros?


Yes, but in the interim, the ammonia and nitrites can be wreaking havoc on your livestock.

Some people have experimented with dosing ammonia; plants preferentially absorb it over nitrates, but again, it is a fine balancing game (which cna be dangerous if you have expensive livestock).

For the macronutrients, I sell KNO3 and micronutrients in bulk (as well as the others in smaller quantities).

Hydroponics stores will also carry them.


----------



## max88 (Aug 6, 2009)

Found.
http://www.hydroponics.com/hydroshops/canadian_locations/scarborough.html


----------



## max88 (Aug 6, 2009)

Darkblade48 said:


> For the macronutrients, I sell KNO3 and micronutrients in bulk (as well as the others in smaller quantities).
> 
> Hydroponics stores will also carry them.


Thanks for the offer. I am doubling up flourish root tabs, and may need to buy some KNO3 from you when I am near running out of tabs.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

max88 said:


> Thanks for the offer. I am doubling up flourish root tabs, and may need to buy some KNO3 from you when I am near running out of tabs.


Please check out my for sale thread too 

http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=39347

I always have interesting things in stock.


----------

